# trying to swing



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a little clip of me trying to learn how to swing lead. My target is out of frame to the left, so my timing is a little difficult to determine. It is a work in progress. I am sure if I actually finished the hit, it will go a little further. LOL






Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Not bad Robert, how are the distances comparing to the OTG ? It will take awhile to get the timing for the finish, I know I'm still struggling with it on the swing, LOL.

If you have room , back the camera up a tad next session, and play with different angles so you can see the timing from different directions.

Got my new toy in (QTC monochrome) so now I'm itching to get out and see just how rusty I am... :redface:

Will post a review when I get a chance.

Keep on swingin, but throw some ground casts "in between" to maintain the feel for the finish, it will really let you judge your progress on pendulum versus groung casting.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

That pendulum is right on par with some of my best ground casts. Not bad since that is my 2nd session really trying the pendulum.  

As far as backing up, ya, I didn't realize till it was too late that I was cutting the tip off. That is why the angle is weird, I couldn't back up any further directly behind me. I had to go to the left a little. When it was all said and done, I realized I was zoomed in a little as well. Oh well, next time I will double check. LOL

Robert


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

What is the best place to set up the camera in relation to the person casting?
Compliments on the cast won't mean much coming from me,but I thought it looked very smoooth.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Directly behind should show you everything you need to see. Thanks for the compliment.

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Looks good! Wish I had some criticism to offer, but I think Mark pretty well covered it.

As far as camera angles go, directly be hind and directly in front are the two I use when trying to analyze my casting. I actually need to upload my last practice session.

Evan


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Looked like you got some serious air time on the first cast. I timed it with my watch and the lead was in the air for about 7 seconds Too bad there wasn't any audio. I love the sound of a reel singing on a good cast.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

There is audio, the reel just isn't that loud...sorry...lol

Robert


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Robert , 

The cast looks to be working for you and you are getting a good load onto it. 

Points that I saw watching the clip. 

1. Good outswing and wait for the lead to set out on the in swing.
2. Left arm well extended at the start of the turn.

Areas that I would try working on and this also applies to my own casting.

1. At the begining of the turn , turn your head first and look up at 45 degrees.
2. Turn slower and guide the lead around rather than trying to pull it around. I find this the most difficult as it feels great loading the rod early but robs you of distance in the end.
3. By turning slower you will not feel as much pressure and this will allow you to hit the rod later . 
4. try and keep the left extended for as long as possible and then really pull it in to you left shoulder whilst allowing the rod to pivot of a fully extended right. 
Don't grip the rod tightly with the right hand as this causes most people to push across your body and collapse the left.

have a look at this clip of Andy Copping.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ER50giydj50

Keep the clips coming and look forward to hopefully casting with you guys next year in Texas


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you for the help Jeremy.

Robert


----------



## big danny (Dec 9, 2009)

Seems good for your second time swinging the lead 
Good is not good enough its more ,wow
Follow Jeremy s advice ,your almost there

Big Danny


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

There you go Mr. Hudak.

Words from the very best in the world...... 

I can't add a whole lot to what Jeremy has said so I'll just say this.

I am really glad you took the time to properly learn the groundcast before swinging the sinker. You listened, and it will pay off for you now and down the road.

Just keep that XL head from overexpanding... lol



Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Expanding head, no, there are enough people out there to put me in my place!! Extra push to go out there and work harder, DEFINITELY!! Thank you all for reviewing and helping me.

Robert


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Getting back to Tommy's post for a moment,does this mean that all good casters should start by building a strong foundation with a ground cast before letting the lead get airborne?
John


----------



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Dude you gotta show me how to do that!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

pipe said:


> Getting back to Tommy's post for a moment,does this mean that all good casters should start by building a strong foundation with a ground cast before letting the lead get airborne?
> John


Pipe,

I would strongly recommend that you learn the groundcast before moving on to the pendulum. It allows you to learn the fundamentals of the cast without the added problems of a swinging sinker. IMHO you need learn how to _hit_ the rod before learning how to swing a sinker.

Tommy


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Pipe,
> 
> I would strongly recommend that you learn the groundcast before moving on to the pendulum. It allows you to learn the fundamentals of the cast without the added problems of a swinging sinker. IMHO you need learn how to _hit_ the rod before learning how to swing a sinker.
> 
> Tommy


*X's 2* Great point from Tommy there!

Carlos


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Makes sense to me.Break it down into steps and learn one at a time.I'm sure we''ll keep you all posted.Don't be afraid to laugh if you see us making asses of ourselves.
John


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

that actually looks nice rob.
when i cast. i just swing then think its a groundcast. 
if you think about the swing anymore.. youll get confused (for me anyways) xD


----------

